
The world’s 50 most innovative companies 2018 - godelmachine
https://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-companies/2018
======
anoncoward111
My local pizza place makes me drool more than Instagram does.

This list couldn't possibly be more subjective. Walmart is more innovative
than SpaceX? Come on.

Netflix is innovative? All they did was make people pay for a movie
subscription service if they were too lazy to run Linux and torrent via
Transmission

